# Der AV-NDS regt beim Finanzamt Stuttgart die Überprüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PeTA an



## Kolja Kreder (30. August 2019)

https://www.av-nds.de/images/2019_BEITRAEGE/2019_45_WEB_AVN-RM_PeTA-GemeinnützigkeitAnschreiben/2019-08-29_AVN_RM_PeTA-Gemeinnützigkeit_Vorlage.pdf

Dieses Schreiben nenne ich mal fundiert. Genau dies ist der richtige Schritt gegen PeTA. Denn hier muss sich nun die zuständige Finanzbehörde mit dem Thema befassen und kann nicht einfach die Augen verschließen.

In die selbe Kerbe haut ein Angel- Kamerad, der das gleichlautende Anliegen bei der Oberfinanzdirektion in Karlsruhe anbringt. Auch dieses Schreiben ist öffentlich einsehbar.

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...CqXhDdBVUpD8MvS1iOlEYjhJ4ozn1CVnD8x4MSsOoep0Y

Wer sich also fragte, welche Schritte gegen PeTA anstelle der Petition richtig sind, sei auf diese beiden Schreiben verwiesen. Hierfür bedurfte es nicht einmal der Beteiligung von 50.000 Anglern!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2019)

Ich liebe diese alten Männer in ihren Elfenbeintürmen, stets bestrebt sich gegen die Bewegungen des Volkes zu stellen, weil sie alles besser wissen. Die eigene Arbeit wird im Übrigen nicht aufgewertet, wenn das Bestreben der Anderern mit Scheisse beworfen wird. Ich hoffe die 50.000 dummen Angler reflektieren in Zukunft auch, wessen Inhalte sie konsumieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Tja, FF
Das habe ich in einem anderen Thread bereits bezüglich eines anderen NWler  geschrieben

"Auch Alleinvertretungsanspruch in Wissen, Tun und Handeln ist nicht der Sache dienlich,
besonders wenn man denkt, dass wenn man das Handeln anderer, besonders wenn es gleichgelagert ist, schlecht macht, sein eigenes Handeln besser wird."


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Dass diese opnPetition primär auch ein anders Ziel verfolgt, ist ja auch bereits mehrfach thematisiert worden.
Die Erkenntnis von flankierenden und synergienutzenden Massnahmen gerade in der medialen Welt ist leider eben den -wie du sie nenntst- "alten Männern in ihren Elfenbeintürmen" (noch?) nicht bekannt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> https://www.av-nds.de/images/2019_BEITRAEGE/2019_45_WEB_AVN-RM_PeTA-GemeinnützigkeitAnschreiben/2019-08-29_AVN_RM_PeTA-Gemeinnützigkeit_Vorlage.pdf
> 
> Dieses Schreiben nenne ich mal fundiert. Genau dies ist der richtige Schritt gegen PeTA. Denn hier muss sich nun die zuständige Finanzbehörde mit dem Thema befassen und kann nicht einfach die Augen verschließen.
> 
> ...




meinst Du jetzt, dass 50000 Anträge auf Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit die richtigen Schritte sind ?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt, dass 50000 Anträge auf Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit die richtigen Schritte sind ?


Klare Antwort: Nein!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2019)

Danke @Kolja,
ich bin da voll bei Dir und denke, es kommt drauf an, wie fundiert solche Anträge vorgetragen werden


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. August 2019)

Die Arbeit des AV-NDS halte ich hier für besser, weil man eben nicht mal eben so einen Schnellschuss aus der Hüfte abgegeben hat, sondern die Sache durch Juristen prüfen ließ. Dies gilt sowohl für den Strafantrag, als auch für die Eingabe beim Finanzamt. So stelle ich mir Verbandsarbeit vor. Die Akteure in einem Verband müssen nicht alles wissen. Sie müssen aber wissen, wen sie fragen können und sie müssen erkennen können, wann diese externe Kompetenz erforderlich ist. Wenn der DAFV jetzt den Hintern in der Sache hoch bekommt, würde es mich freuen, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Grünknochen (30. August 2019)

Ich finde, es macht keinerlei Sinn, die genannten Aktionen in ein Entweder - Oder Verhältnis zu setzen.
Jeder möge das machen, was ihm möglich ist und sinnvoll erscheint...

Vielleicht funktioniert das Ganze ja im Verbund . Falls ja, ist es mir so was von egal, wer jetzt mit welchem Anteil oder auch nicht zum Erfolg beigetragen hat...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2019)

Ach Kolja, man darf doch wohl noch träumen dürfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Der Erfolg, was -wie schon diskutiert- nicht zwingen die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit sein muss, liegt in gleichgesinnten Aktivitäten, die auf verschiedenen Wegen und breitgestreut (auf horizontaler und vertikaler Ebene, gemeint ist z.B. eben auch verschiedene gesellschaftliche Gruppierungen, verschiedenste Milieus, auch intellektuelles Niveau) stattfinden.
Deswegen können sich diese Aktivitäten bestens ergänzen.
Eine offene Ausgrenzung und Abgrenzung von Aktivitäten im gleichgesinnten Anliegen schadet unserer Angelegenheit nach außen und spaltet nach innen.


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich finde, es macht keinerlei Sinn, die genannten Aktionen in ein Entweder - Oder Verhältnis zu setzen.
> Jeder möge das machen, was ihm möglich ist und sinnvoll erscheint...
> 
> Vielleicht funktioniert das Ganze ja im Verbund . Falls ja, ist es mir so was von egal, wer jetzt mit welchem Anteil oder auch nicht zum Erfolg beigetragen hat...



Jepp, beide Wege
die Anzeige und die Eingabe Finanzamt sind schon schwere Kost,
die Petition- wenn sie wenigstens bewirkt ein paar mehr Angler zu aktivieren ist doch schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Nemo (30. August 2019)

Jeder, der hier etwas tut erhält meinen Beifall, egal ob er nur Unterschriften sammelt oder das "richtigere" Verfahren in Gang bringt.


----------



## Grünknochen (30. August 2019)

Absolut! Etwas zu tun, ist immer besser als nichts zu tun. Davon ab: Viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Übrigens: Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass die Sache schlussendlich eine ziemlich heikle ist. Definitiv ist sie weder klipp, noch klar. Was mich betrifft, rede ich deshalb (nur) von vertretbaren Argumenten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und Toni hat Recht, wenn er sagt, es geht auch um die Initiierung eines öffentlichen Diskussionsprozesses/ Diskurses. Siehe hierzu nur die in der AVN Stellungnahme verlinkten Presseartikel, die ich nicht umsonst zum Gegenstand des von mir entworfenen Textes gemacht habe.

Zuletzt: Ne Diskussion darüber, ob die Petition richtig oder falsch war/ ist, kann man sich zum jetzigen, also aktuellen Zeitpunkt im Grunde sparen. Es gibt sie. Punkt. Und es gibt Aktivitäten, die eine andere Strategie verfolgen. Wenn das Ganze in Summe zu einem soliden Gebräu führt, ist doch alles bonus. Also so what...


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2019)

Jede Aktivität ist begrüßenswert.

Letztlich stellt sich aber immer die Frage des Willens der Ernsthaftigkeit des verfolgens eiens Anliegens, verbunden mit der Frage von wem ist zukünftig "was" und "wie" zu erwarten.
Aus der Ernsthaftigkeit des Handelsn ergibt sich dann meistens die Qualität und letztens auch ein Erfolg. 

Und da gibt es eben Akteure, die auf den Vorgang fundiert und aktiv gestaltend einwirken und es gibt eben auch die saghaften oder erst auf Druck "tätigwerdenden" Mitläufer. Diese haben dann aber bis auf ihr bloßes Aufspringen keine Scheu sich einen Erfolg gerne lautstark auf die eigenen Fahnen zu schreiben, aber am Misserfolg auf keinen Fall partiziperen wollen und dann dummdreist verlautbaren, sie hätten es ja von Anfang an gewusst, dass es so ausgeht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Generell zu der Aussage:
"erst auf Druck "tätigwerdenden" Mitläufer"

Eine Interessenvertretung wie ein Verband hat Mitgliedermeinungen aufzunehmen, zu bündeln, zu priorisieren usw. und ggf. dann diese, wenn diese mehrheitstragend sind, zu vertreten. Diesbezüglich liegt in der Natur der Dinge, dass zuerst Stimmen und Meinungen und Tendenzen, nennt es wie ihr wollt, vorliegen, bevor die interessenvertretende Institution sich der Sache annimmt.
Zudem und notwendig: Einer Interessenvertretung steht es durchaus zu, eine Zeit lang zu warten und abzuklären, inwieweit Aktionen von Nichtmitgliedern, wie hier im Falle der Petition, auch Interesse der Mitglieder sind.
Ein ganz üblicher Vorgang, wie er auch bei Bürgerbegehren (manche Verbände, Interessengrupierungen, Parteien haben lange überlegt, ob sie sich der Initiative "Rettet die Bienen" anschließen, oder Petitionen (manche Organsisationen haben in Bayern bis zum Schluss damit gerungen, ob sie sich der "Nichtraucherinitiative" anschließen oder nicht oder wenn, dann sogar in die Federführung einsteigen ... ).

Ganz persönlich, generell, etwas pauschal und weit abseit des DAFV einfach mal gesagt:
Manchem hier täte es gut, sich zu überlegen, was das Wort "Verantwortung" in Organsisationen bedeutet und vll. sollten diese dann sogar auch eine Verantwortung übernehmen, alleine nur um zu sehen, wie leichtfertig  man dann plötzlich von anderen kritisiert, angegriffen und möglicherweise sogar diffamiert wird. Denn eins ist unbestritten: Allen kann man es nicht recht machen und mancher dieser allen sucht geradezu nach Angriffpunkten für seine Anfeindungen dann ... dann viel Spass in einem vorständlichem Ehrenamt, das  hier einige großmundig anstreben im Wissen, alles besser zu können.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. September 2019)

Wenn der DAFV nun zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, dass man gegen Peta vorgehen will, begrüße ich das. Die Zweifel, dass sie es nun ernst meinen und mehr, als nur halbherzig reagieren, kann mir nur der DAFV durch sein Vorgehen in der Zukunft nehmen. Mit einer gewissen Schwerfälligkeit eines solchen Verbandes ist aufgrund der Struktur immer zu rechnen. Das möchte ich nicht einmal vorwerfen. Will man aber generell das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit in ein besseres Licht bringen - dies dürfte eine Zentrale Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes sein - dann wird dazu mehr gehören. Eine Image-Kampagne pro Angler und Angeln hatte schon der VDSF nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und der DAFV bislang auch nicht. Wenn Peta und andere eine Negativkampagne starten, ist es durchaus ein gutes Mittel seinerseits eine Positivkampagne zu starten. Wer, wenn nicht der DAFV soll dies denn tun. Ich werde jedenfalls weiter gespannt verfolgen, was der DAFV für die Angler tut, bzw. nicht tut und werde ihn an den Ergebnissen messen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Plattidüde


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Plattidüde


Wahrheit schmerzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wahrheit schmerzt.



Schrei aber nicht. Wollte dich nicht schmerzen, aber dein Posting ist leider sowas von Plattitüde.


----------



## exstralsunder (4. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Plattidüde



Abgesehen davon, dass die Rechtschreibung falsch ist, so ist auch Deine Behauptung falsch.
Was ist daran eine Plattitüde (nichtssagende Redewendung), wenn Kolja von einem Verband erwartet, dass dieser seine Arbeit im Sinne der Angler macht?
Ich bin froh, dass mein  Landesverband aus dem unsäglichen DAFV ausgetreten ist. *Begründung dazu hier*
Bisher ist Seitens des DAFV nicht viel gekommen.
Eigentlich gar nichts...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Falsch ist meine Aussage nicht, sondern spontanes Empfinden, das eben andere anders haben.
Warum mein Empfinden, das andere nicht teilen müssen?
Alles in dem Posting, das ich als Plattitüde empfinde, ist nichtssagend.
Dazu gehört generell das immer gebräuchliche, verbreitete, verdrossen machende:
Ich bin an sich nicht dagegen, aber wer weiß;
ich begrüße,  aber ich bin skeptisch;
die Vergangenheit zeigt, mal sehen was wohl die Zukunft bringt;
jeder muss seine Arbeit machen, ich beobachte;

und blablabla ...

die üblichen Jour Fix Beiträge derer, die nichts substanziell zu sagen haben, aber was sagen wollen ...

Franz Beckenbauer hat mal, als Reporter damit immer wieder angefangen haben, "die Erfahrungs aus unserer Beobachtung, aber stellen wir uns der Zukunft, obwohl die  Vergangenheit wer weiß ob aber, an sich begrüßen wir, aber da muss wohl usw.", den berühmten Satz geprägt:
"Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho." und die Versammlung verlassen mit dem Zusatz, mancher muss halt sein Dasein rechtfertigen.

Karl Valentins sagte nur zu solchen Beiträgen bei Politikern den münchnerischen Satz: " Nix g'wis weiß ma net". Die Ernsthaftigkeit seines Zynismus haben die Politiker aber nicht verstanden, denen er sagen wollte, "Gelaber ohne erkenntnisreiche Aussage von Wiederkeuern", aber selbst diese seine deutliche Erklärung hierzu kam verständnismäßig nicht an ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schrei aber nicht. Wollte dich nicht schmerzen, aber dein Posting ist leider sowas von Plattitüde.


Wenn es eine Plattitüde, also eine Binsenweisheit ist, was ich geschrieben habe, dann dann können wir ja hoffen, dass der DAFV die Notwendigkeit einer Image-Kampagne kennt, und eine solche nun anstößt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... dann dann können wir ja hoffen, dass der DAFV die Notwendigkeit einer Image-Kampagne kennt, und eine solche nun anstößt. Ich bin gespannt.



Ich bin da auch total gespannt. Um genau zu sein: Mich interessiert am DAFV momentan nichts mehr als die Frage, ob und wie sie den Satz, der auf der letzten JHV am 15.6.19 ausgesprochen wurde, umsetzen können:

*Auf unserem Weg in die Mitte der Gesellschaft war es wichtig zu erkennen, welche Wege wir einschlagen und welche Bilder wir schaffen müssen, um unsere Argumente erfolgreich zu platzieren.
*
Wenn sie das wirklich verstanden haben was hier formulieren dann sieht es für mich sehr, sehr gut aus.

Bin gespannt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (5. September 2019)

Mich zieht's so gar nicht in die Mitte der Gesellschaft...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo Grünknochen
Hallo miteinander

Mitte der Gesellschaft ist das eine und auch wichtig.

Das andere in dem denkwürdigen Satz interessiert mich aber weit mehr:

*welche Bilder wir schaffen müssen, um unsere Argumente erfolgreich zu platzieren.
*
>>>>>> Bilder sind wirkmächtiger als Worte
>>>>>> Emotionen sind wichtiger als Fakten

Ob der DAFV das wirklich verstanden hat oder die Formulierung lediglich in einem Flyer zu einer Fortbildungsveranstaltung für Kommunikation gefunden hat und chic findet muss sich erst noch zeigen.  

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> *Auf unserem Weg in die Mitte der Gesellschaft war es wichtig zu erkennen, welche Wege wir einschlagen und welche Bilder wir schaffen müssen, um unsere Argumente erfolgreich zu platzieren.*


Um wirklich Sinn zu haben, müsste das "*BREITE* der Gesellschaft" heissen.
Denn es ist ja wohl eine tiefere Vernetzung in der Gesellschaft gemeint und nicht eine 'politische Mitte' oder so was.
Nicht mal vernünftig formulieren... aber gut, der Satz ist eh nur von Matze Koch übernommen worden.
Ich sehe & höre bislang keinen einzigen Ansatz, eine Vernetzung hin zu bekommen.
Keinen einzigen!
Nicht mal Ideen/Konzepte dazu.
Nur das standige Wiederholen derselben Phrase.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. September 2019)

Fischer im Inn:
Ob das so richtig ist?  Ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Als jemand, der in den Themen Kommunikations-/ Medienkunst seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten unterwegs ist, ua als erster Vorsitzender des HMKV Dortmund (www.hmkv.de), einer nicht ganz unbedeutenden Einrichtung im Genre Medienkunst. Wer sich für das Thema ''Rechtspopulismus im Internet'' interessiert, kann sich im Dortmunder U aktuell 'ne Ausstellung anschauen, die auf Faktenebene extrem gut recherchiert ist...

Ich bin deshalb geneigt, zu sagen, das Bilder und Emotionen ohne Hinterlegung von Fakten für die Katz sind. Es sei denn, man will Wolldecken verkaufen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo Grünknochen
Hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Fischer im Inn:
> Ob das so richtig ist?  Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.
> ......
> Ich bin deshalb geneigt, zu sagen, das Bilder und Emotionen ohne Hinterlegung von Fakten für die Katz sind. Es sei denn, man will Wolldecken verkaufen...



Es geht nicht darum, dass Bilder und Emotionen die Fakten ersetzen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Dieser methodische Ansatz verleiht den Fakten noch mehr Wucht weil Emotion und Fakten übereinstimmen. Weil (innere) Bilder und Fakten zusammenpassen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (5. September 2019)

War mir bisher komplett entgangen... Ich würd' mal sagen, man begebe sich auf die Suche und Sammlung von Fakten...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2019)

Es geht doch darum Fakten zu erarbeiten, die die Nutzen des Angelns für die Gesellschaft hervorheben. Auf der Kommunikationsebene müssen diese Fakten dann - wie auch immer - transportiert werden, so dass sie in der Breite (oder wegen mir auch in der Mitte) der Gesellschaft ankommen. Kommunikation ohne Inhalt ist bestenfalls Propaganda und Fakten die man nicht Kommuniziert kommen nicht in der Gesellschaft an. Beides gehört also zusammen. Wie viele Fakten der DAFV für die Kampagne - wenn es denn eine ist - gesammelt hat, weiß ich nicht, da es bislang an einer entsprechenden Kommunikation fehlt. Entscheidend wird es m.E. sein, dass positive des Anglens herauszuarbeiten und sich nicht zu lange mit der negativen Propaganda der Peta auseinanderzusetzen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die Petition oder der Strafantrag unnütz sind, sie dürfen aber nicht das einzige sein, was im Zentrum der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV steht. In der Vergangenheit ist es dem DAFV nur sehr schlecht gelungen, seine Themen außerhalb der Angelmedien zu platzieren. Genau da müssen sie aber hin, da wir sonst nur mit uns selber kommunizieren.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo Grünknochen,

Du hast uns doch berichtet, dass Du mit O. Linder ganz netten Kontakt hast. Frag in doch einfach mal was das bedeuten soll, dass  der DAFV verstanden habe "welche Bilder wir schaffen müssen, um unsere Argumente erfolgreich zu platzieren".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo Kolja
Hallo miteinander



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum Fakten zu erarbeiten, die die Nutzen des Angelns für die Gesellschaft hervorheben. Auf der Kommunikationsebene müssen diese Fakten dann - wie auch immer - transportiert werden, so dass sie in der Breite (oder wegen mir auch in der Mitte) der Gesellschaft ankommen. Kommunikation ohne Inhalt ist bestenfalls Propaganda und Fakten die man nicht Kommuniziert kommen nicht in der Gesellschaft an. Beides gehört also zusammen. Wie viele Fakten der DAFV für die Kampagne - wenn es denn eine ist - gesammelt hat, weiß ich nicht, da es bislang an einer entsprechenden Kommunikation fehlt. Entscheidend wird es m.E. sein, dass positive des Anglens herauszuarbeiten und sich nicht zu lange mit der negativen Propaganda der Peta auseinanderzusetzen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die Petition oder der Strafantrag unnütz sind, sie dürfen aber nicht das einzige sein, was im Zentrum der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV steht. In der Vergangenheit ist es dem DAFV nur sehr schlecht gelungen, seine Themen außerhalb der Angelmedien zu platzieren. Genau da müssen sie aber hin, da wir sonst nur mit uns selber kommunizieren.




Einfach mal schauen was der DAFV getan hat.

Der DAFV hat eine Kampagne gestartet, um die Petition es  einzelnen Anglers zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PeTa zu unterstützen.

Einfach mal anschauen wie erfolgreich das war.

Einfach mal die Frage stellen wie kampagnefähig der DAFV inzwischen ist.

Einfach mal die Frage stellen wie sich im Zuge dieser Kampagne ein Netzwerk von Angler und Anglerforen usw zur Unterstützung eingebracht hat.

Einfach mal die Frage stellen wie viel mehr in den letzten Monaten die Deutungshoheit des DAFV zugenommen hat.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (5. September 2019)

Ich freu mich auf weitere Gespräche. Mal sehen, in welche Richtung das geht...

P.S.: Die Sache mit der Deutungshoheit sehe ich - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - sehr zurückhaltend.  Für mich ist das eh ein irrelevanter Aspekt, weil es um Substanz, und nicht um Hoheit geht.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. September 2019)

Es gibt hier anscheinend schon etwas, nur kommt das nicht in den Medien an bzw. man muss auf der Homepage suchen:
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/angeln-in-deutschland.html

Zitat:
*"Werte des Angelns einer breiten Öffentlichkeit vermitteln*
Mit dem Motto: „Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft“ möchte der DAFV eine möglichst breite gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für das Angeln in Deutschland erreichen bzw. aufrechterhalten. Es geht um Werte wie Lebensqualität, Abenteuer, Erholung, Artenschutz, Verbindung von Generationen, ökologische Bildung oder Bewegung an der frischen Luft. Aber auch grundsätzliche Themen wie Nahrungsmittel, Ehrenamt, soziale Integration und Naturnutzung und -verbundenheit. Wir möchten zeigen: Angeln in Deutschland ist zeitgemäß, nachhaltig und gesellschaftlich bedeutsam. 6,24 Millionen Deutsche gehen mindestens einmal pro Jahr Angeln[4], das sind mehr als 7 Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung."

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass Fotos für eine Kampagne gesammelt werden, vielleicht kommt noch was.

Könnt ihr eine entsprechende Kampagne vom AV-NDS für einen Vergleich verlinken?



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum Fakten zu erarbeiten, die die Nutzen des Angelns für die Gesellschaft hervorheben. Auf der Kommunikationsebene müssen diese Fakten dann - wie auch immer - transportiert werden, so dass sie in der Breite (oder wegen mir auch in der Mitte) der Gesellschaft ankommen. Kommunikation ohne Inhalt ist bestenfalls Propaganda und Fakten die man nicht Kommuniziert kommen nicht in der Gesellschaft an. Beides gehört also zusammen. Wie viele Fakten der DAFV für die Kampagne - wenn es denn eine ist - gesammelt hat, weiß ich nicht, da es bislang an einer entsprechenden Kommunikation fehlt. Entscheidend wird es m.E. sein, dass positive des Anglens herauszuarbeiten und sich nicht zu lange mit der negativen Propaganda der Peta auseinanderzusetzen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die Petition oder der Strafantrag unnütz sind, sie dürfen aber nicht das einzige sein, was im Zentrum der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV steht. In der Vergangenheit ist es dem DAFV nur sehr schlecht gelungen, seine Themen außerhalb der Angelmedien zu platzieren. Genau da müssen sie aber hin, da wir sonst nur mit uns selber kommunizieren.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Sache mit der Deutungshoheit sehe ich - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - sehr zurückhaltend.  Für mich ist das eh ein irrelevanter Aspekt, weil es um Substanz, und nicht um Hoheit geht.



Einzelne Punkte kann man so und so sehen - nicht mein Thema. Für mich ist die Frage: Bewegt sich der DAFV? Was passiert da gerade? Und gibt es Akteure, die in den Erklärungsmustern von Gestern verharren?

Meine klare Position: Ja, der DAFV bewegt sich. Die Karawane zieht weiter und für die, die nicht mit dabei sind: Wollt ihr alleine in der Wüste zurückbleiben oder gebt ihr Gas und holt auf und versucht die Marschrichtung der Karawane mitzubestimmen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## torstenhtr (5. September 2019)

Nachtrag zu #35
*Große Foto-Kampagne des DAFV zur Verbesserung des Images der Angler*
https://www.lavb.de/grosse-foto-kampagne-des-dafv/


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

das was uns da @torstenhtr  verlinkt hat sieht nach einer ganz normalen Imagekampagne aus. Kann man sicher mal machen. Ich hatte mir was anderes erhofft.

Aber vielleicht ist es ganz gut wenn der DAFV in seiner jetzigen Verfasstheit nur kleine Brötchen backt. Hauptsache er backt überhaupt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (5. September 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin froh, dass mein  Landesverband aus dem unsäglichen DAFV ausgetreten ist. *Begründung dazu hier*
> Bisher ist Seitens des DAFV nicht viel gekommen.
> Eigentlich gar nichts...



Das sehe ich genauso!
Ich würde niemals in einen Angelverein eintreten dessen Landesverband im DAFV ist. Mir ist auch völlig unverständlich warum der Verband in dessen Landesverbänden 500.000 Angler über deren Mitgliedsvereine organisiert sind nicht mehr Schlagkraft hat.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. September 2019)

Hier wahrscheinlich auch OT. Entsprechender Artikel ist auch nur versteckt auf der Homepage auffindbar. In den allg. Medien findet der DAFV kaum statt.
Grundsätzlich finde ich wenig Medienkampagnen seitens der Verbände; OK der LAVB hat einen Imagefilm - "Brandenburg ist Anglerland".

Ist vielleicht *ein Thema für die Redaktion*; wie kann das Image des (praktischen!) Angelns verbessert werden und wie gehen dies die Verbände konkret an.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> das was uns da @torstenhtr  verlinkt hat sieht nach einer ganz normalen Imagekampagne aus. Kann man sicher mal machen. Ich hatte mir was anderes erhofft.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist es ganz gut wenn der DAFV in seiner jetzigen Verfasstheit nur kleine Brötchen backt. Hauptsache er backt überhaupt.
> ...


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/angeln-in-deutschland.html



Ich finde den verlinkten Artikel sehr lesenswert- schade das er so versteckt ist. Da sind so viele gute Argumente für unser Hobby enthalten, und einige der Photos sind ebenfalls allererste Sahne (S/W-Hipster Angler in Mitte, Kleiner Junge auf Steg, Feedertante, Cooler alter Stipper). Der Text ist fast zu dicht. ICh möchte mioch nicht in die DAFV Diskussion und Bewertung einschalten- dafür bin ich in der Materie auch nicht firm genug- Aber mir scheint, als hätten die Verfasser (Arlinghaus ist dabei, möchte ich wetten) eine wichtige Sache erkannt: Die Gesellschaft sieht uns nicht, wir sind nicht präsent über die Gemeindeebene hinaus, und schon garnicht unter unseren Naturschutzverband-Mitbewerbern um einen Platz an der Sonne der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung. Als freundlicher Optimist werte ich dieses Positionspapier und die Photos daher als ein gutes Zeichen, dass der DAFV als Bundesverband seine Aufgabe, uns über die lokale Ebene hinaus ins rechte Licht zu Rücken verstanden hat, und ihr hoffentlich nachkommt. 
WIe gesagt, das ist nur mein (vmtl. Offtopic-Senf), ich kann mich an der Diskussion nicht beteiligen, mir fehlt das Wissen und hab auch keine ausreichend harten Bandagen für solche Threads,

herzlich
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gibt hier anscheinend schon etwas, nur kommt das nicht in den Medien an bzw. man muss auf der Homepage suchen:
> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/angeln-in-deutschland.html
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


Ich sehe dies auch erst einmal positiv. Stelle mir aber die Frage ob der Verband auch die Eier hat die Sache durch zuziehen und sollte er dies tun auch die Konsequenz daraus zieht, in diese Richtung weiterzugehen. Mich jetzt nicht missverstehen. Der DAFV soll kein Kampagnen-Verein werden. Er hat auch viele Aufgaben, in der die Diplomaten gefragt sind. Für mich muss der Verband aus drei Typen von Leuten bestehen: Es braucht die rationalen Experten, es braucht die Diplomaten, es braucht aber auch - und daran fehlt es m. E. derzeit - Krieger, die den Kampf mit den Gegnern aufnehmen. Eine dieser Gruppen alleine kann nichts erreichen. Es braucht des Zusammenspiels dieser Kräfte. Diese müssen ein gemeinsames Ziel formulieren. Wo soll die Angelei in 10 Jahren stehen. Da kann man dann auch gerne mal ein konkretes Ziel ausgeben. In der Vergangenheit fehlten mir im DAFV die Experten und die Krieger. Vor allem fehlte es aber an konkreten Zielen. Diese Krankheit schleppt der Verband seit dem Fusionstheater mit sich herum. Bis heute ist es dem DAFV nicht gelungen einen klaren, konkreten ausformulierten Konsens seiner Landesverbände zu formulieren. Dazu war er schon bei den Fusionsverhandlungen nicht in der Lage. Das man bestimmte konkrete Ziele formuliert, heißt in einer politischen Gesellschaft nicht, dass man diese alle erreicht. Man wird immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Aber ich wünsche mir klare Zielsetzungen als Maximalforderungen. Jede politische Partei geht doch auch erst einmal mit ihren Maximalforderungen an den Start. Wer sich aber von vorneherein beschränkt und nicht zum Kampf bereit ist, der wird auch nichts durchsetzen. Wer verhandelt schon mit einem zahnlosen Tieger! Die Angler haben ein Druck- und Drohpotential und wie die Petition gezeigt hat, kann sie sich auch mobilisieren. SunZu sagt: Nutze in einem Krieg den vorhandenen Schwung, komme in deiner Offensive nicht zum stehen. Daher ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt für weitere Aktionen, für weitere Mobilisierung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach,
dürfen einen
Anglerverband
nur ausgebildete Ärzte
anlegen oder wechseln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2019)

und wo findet diese "Imagekampagne" statt?
Im Stern? Im Siegel? in der Bildzeitung? oder gar im TV? 
Wo kann sich der Lehrer, der Arbeiter , der Politiker, der NABU-Heini in der Amtsstube oder Lieschen Müller
informieren, wie wir Angler ticken?
Ich bin mir sicher, keiner von denen kommt auf die Idee, in den Katakomben der DAFV-Homepage zu wühlen.

So lobenswert es ist, dass zumindest mal was zusammengetragen wird und sogar recht gut geworden ist.
Nach Außen hat es die gleiche Wirkung wie ein Tagebucheintrag einer/eines 14 Jährigen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. September 2019)

https://m.focus.de/panorama/welt/be...ooter-in-jerusalem-eizniehen_id_11111308.html
Jetz bauen se schon wieder so ein Mist wie mit den Plastikfischen im Aquarium


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> https://m.focus.de/panorama/welt/be...ooter-in-jerusalem-eizniehen_id_11111308.html
> Jetz bauen se schon wieder so ein Mist wie mit den Plastikfischen im Aquarium


Du hast es geteilt also haben sie gewonnen.
Ähnlich spaßig war der Vorwurf an Games Workshop, ihre Miniaturen mit Fell würden Grausamkeiten an Tieren verharmlosen - bei den GW Spielen werden Schlachten als Tabletop geschlagen und quasi ständig sterben humanoide und werden erschossen, zerhackt, geschmolzen oder sonstige disintegriert. Sehr geil war die Reaktion von GW in ihrer satirischen online Postille zur Spielwelt: https://regimental-standard.com/2017/02/08/fur-the-emperor/


----------



## torstenhtr (6. September 2019)

Bisher bin ich noch über keine News gestolpert, wo dies nennenswert erwähnt wird.

Vielleicht kommt noch was?
Kann die Redaktion nachfragen, ob es eine Imagekampagne geben wird?

Wenn man nach "Angeln" bei Google sucht, findet man übrigens:
https://www.peta.de/nie-wieder-angeln
..ganz weit oben.

Man vergleiche auch mal bei Google News die Begriffe "Peta" und "DAFV".



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wo findet diese "Imagekampagne" statt?
> Im Stern? Im Siegel? in der Bildzeitung? oder gar im TV?
> Wo kann sich der Lehrer, der Arbeiter , der Politiker, der NABU-Heini in der Amtsstube oder Lieschen Müller
> informieren, wie wir Angler ticken?
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich noch über keine News gestolpert, wo dies nennenswert erwähnt wird.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt noch was?
> Kann die Redaktion nachfragen, ob es eine Imagekampagne geben wird?
> ...



deswegen ja mein Post, wenn man sich schon so viel Mühe macht, muss auch die Außenwirkung beachtet werden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wenn man nach "Angeln" bei Google sucht, findet man übrigens:
> https://www.peta.de/nie-wieder-angeln
> ..ganz weit oben.



OMG, ich habe noch nie so viel gequirlte  auf einmal gelesen. Und das Schlimme daran ist ja, das es jede Menge Menschen gibt, die das glauben und ungefiltert weiter geben.


----------



## torstenhtr (6. September 2019)

Ich denke mal, das Ranking wurde bewusst optimiert, bzw. bei Google eingekauft; und bei der Google-News-Suche wird man von Peta-internen Meldungen geflutet.
Die wissen gut mit den Medien umzugehen ..


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns in Bayern hat Peta gerade ein Eigentor geschossen. Bei den Obeammergauer Passionsspielen 2020 soll der Einzug von Jesus nach Jerusalem nicht auf einem Esel sondern auf einen E-Scooter erfolgen. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das Ranking wurde bewusst optimiert, bzw. bei Google eingekauft; und bei der Google-News-Suche wird man von Peta-internen Meldungen geflutet.
> Die wissen gut mit den Medien umzugehen ..


Eben, genau da liegt das Problem!
Es geht nicht darum wer ehrenwerter ist, richtiger liegt, die bessere Meinung, den nachhaltigeren Lebensstil hat usw.
Hier geht es darum, dass ähnlich wie bei anderen speziellen Menschenströmungen(militante Veganer, Genderwahnverbreitende...), es sich um Menschen handelt, die ihre Überzeugung mit wesentlich mehr politischem Engagement, Energie und Professionalität vertreten und in die Mitte der Gesellschaft tragen, als es die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft mit ihrer Meinung,Haltung, Wertevorstellung unternimmt. Die fatale Folge davon ist, dass Minderheiten plötzlich Politik machen, die auf die untätige Mehrheit des Volkes angewandt wird und denen dann erstmal nur übrig bleibt zu resümieren: "Mist, wie konnte das passieren, so habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt."
So entsteht die Diktatur des Irrsinns!
Aktuelles Beispiel: das Debakel um Altenstadt und den NPD- Mann. Hat sich so bestimmt auch keiner vorgestellt, so schnell kann's gehen!
Am Ende gewinnt wahrscheinlich Peta, weil sie die bessere Propaganda machen!
Es zählt wie überall dann auch nicht, wie sie gewonnen haben, sondern nur, dass sie gewonnen haben. Live is a bitch!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. September 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das Ranking wurde bewusst optimiert, bzw. bei Google eingekauft; und bei der Google-News-Suche wird man von Peta-internen Meldungen geflutet.
> Die wissen gut mit den Medien umzugehen ..



Jupp, das hier ist die Technik dahinter:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suchmaschinenoptimierung


----------



## CaptainJoker (26. September 2019)

PETA-Deutschland besteht zwar nur aus 9 Mitgliedern und 80 Angestellten, aber die Schlagkraft  eines Budgets von rund 8 Millionen ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Davon geht mehr, als die Hälfte in die Kommunikation.

https://www.tastytests.de/2019/09/18/peta-vs-angler/

Eigentlich ein treppenwitz, dass die 9 Hansels 4 Millionen Angler vor sich hertreiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein treppenwitz, dass die 9 Hansels 4 Millionen Angler vor sich hertreiben.



Die Anzahl der Mitglieder ist doch komplett wumpe. Entscheidend sind die Unterstützer, die zur Verfügung stehende Kohle und die Rechtslage (denn über die wird der Druck aufgebaut).

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe verklagt in Deutschland eine Stadt nach der anderen bzgl. Durchsetzung von Autofahrverboten und ist der Horror der Kommunalpolitik. Mitgliederzahl: 390

Und vielleicht gewinnt dieses Jahr ein Fußballverein mit 17 Mitgliedern die Deutsche Meisterschaft (RB Leipzig).


----------



## CaptainJoker (26. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Mitglieder ist doch komplett wumpe.


Das erlaube ich mir anders zu sehen.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind die Unterstützer, die zur Verfügung stehende Kohle und die Rechtslage (denn über die wird der Druck aufgebaut).


Das ist es schon eher. Die Kohle und die Unterstützer. Letztere haben meist keine Ahnung, wem sie da nach dem Mund reden. Alles andere sagt nur, dass es noch mehr Treppenwitze gibt. Was ist RB-Leipzig? ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Das ist es schon eher. Die Kohle und die Unterstützer. Letztere haben meist keine Ahnung, wem sie da nach dem Mund reden.



Das wissen viele der Unterstützer genau. Die leben in einer pseudo-religiösen Blase, wie eigentlich alle Extremisten. Ich kenne einen Top-Mathematiker, der PETA unterstützt, weil er tatsächlich davon überzeugt ist, dass Tiere völlig gleichberechtigt zu Menschen sein sollten. Er stellt die Tötung eines Tiers mit Mord gleich. Im Job ist er ein Genie und hält einen Sack voller Grundlagenpatente. Intelligenz und völlige Entrücktheit von der Realität in einer Person.


----------



## Wollebre (26. September 2019)

ist leider so  "Genie und Wahnsinn liegen auf Messers Schneide"


----------



## CaptainJoker (26. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Top-Mathematiker,


Vermutlich ist er Veganer und hat keine Haustiere? Ich kenne auch Menschen die sehr erfolgreich, aber mit seltsamen Auffassungen unterwegs sind. Tatsächlich halten die meisten Spender und Claqueure PETA für eine etablierte Tierschutzvereinigung die damit automatisch zu den Guten gehört und unterstützenswert ist. Dazu muss man nur mal rumfragen. Dass PETA ihnen Hund und Hamster wegnehmen will, ist den meisten absolut neu.


----------

